# Sram Force cranks or FSA K Force Lite Carbon??



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey guys - building up a new Orbea Orca and am wondering if I just go with full Sram Force or if i should swap out the cranks for the FSA K Force Lites. I like the lighter weight and the cermaic bearings, but obviously there's a $200+ difference in price.

Anyone using these cranks? What do you think?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

depends on how much you'll miss the 200.

i'd go for it, personally


----------



## Tubes6al4v (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally, I do not like FSA cranks (really, only their headsets are good). I have had some of their cranks crack under recomended torque specs. In any case, the Force cranks are sexy. You can also get bearings for many BB's. And for a $200 difference, I would almost push you to spend a bit more and get full ceramics (FSA uses Hybrid from what I have seen).


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

I've owned the SL-K carbon crankset from FSA and the 2006 K-Force MegaExo and both are unbelievable. I'm actually getting ready to buy the '07 K-Force Light so I say go for it. Not sure how the guy in the previous post cracked the crank but I know several people using them and have never had a problem. Go to FSA's website and look at the write up about the K-Force Light crankset and how it surpassed every crank on the market in terms of Strength, Stiffness, Weight, etc. If CSC, Predictor-Lotto, Luquigas, Eusakaltel-Euskadi, and Cofidis trust FSA...I'm sure they are good enough for all of us. And besides, SRAM has nothing that is long term proven in the world of carbon road parts. GO FSA AND I PROMISE YOU'LL BE HAPPY


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

The SRAM crank isn't all that light, 791g complete according to this Light-bikes.com listing.
http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=1117

My $140 FSA Energy cranks weigh 795g on my scale, for comparison.

Also FSA has supposedly upgraded the crank/spindle interface on the on the left arm of the that so many people have had problems with.

On the opposite side of the argument I'm not entirely happy with the front shifting using an FSA crank (The Energy crank I have has the same rings as the K-Force) with SRAM derailleur and shifter. I don't know if the FSA crank has anything to do with that or not, it may just need some more adjustment. Maybe I'll throw an FSA front der. on and see if that changes anything.


----------

